# There's something majorly wrong with our society



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Police: Boy found with detailed plan to attack Dallas school


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The brains of teenagers are not fully formed and hooked-up. The control function has not yet become part of the circuitry. Thus, teens function with minds set on instant gratification and very little control. Parents are supposed to supply the lacking control by applying unrelenting discipline and close supervision.

It is unfortunate that for at least two past generations, discipline and responsibility have been missing from the people who we mistakenly call "parents." They give birth to the children, but from that moment, their involvement with their progeny ends. Discipline is not applied, and responsibility is not taught.

All control is missing, since real discipline to replace that of the non-parents, for instance by concerned and involved outsiders (teachers, _etc_.), is forbidden as being Politically Incorrect.
Thus, the teenager's mind is free to find the instant gratification it seeks. Anger becomes a call to massacre. Sports becomes a means of legal mayhem.
So we see children who plan, and execute, massacres, mostly at school where they suppose that they have been "dissed." So we see an unprecedented increase in almost-deadly, and even viciously deadly, sports injuries, particularly in teenage football.

That's what's wrong with our society.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

So you think we should go back to the old days of keeping kids in a barrel, feeding them thru the bung hole and not letting them out till they're 25? :supz:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Backyard, do you remember the Fresh Air Kids?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So you think we should go back to the old days of keeping kids in a barrel, feeding them thru the bung hole and not letting them out till they're 25? :supz:


Good idea. A side benefit would be learning the correct definition and intended function of a bung hole.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> Backyard, do you remember the Fresh Air Kids?


Sending city kids to the country in the summer to 'expose' them to better conditions and get them out of the 'ghetto/slum' environments?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Police: Boy found with detailed plan to attack Dallas school


I blame the media for a lot of this bullshit. They sensationalize all of these events knowing full well that it will inspire others to do the same. This will (they hope) allow them to further achieve their goal of abolishing the 2nd Amendment and the civilian possession of firearms. *The end justifies the means.* They are the lowest form of scum that ever set foot on the face of the earth.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That, too, of course.

But the underlying problem of ineffective parenting still is the big issue.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That, too, of course.
> 
> But the underlying problem of ineffective parenting still is the big issue.


True. Growing up in the early to mid 1900s, you had an extended family for support and teaching.
Now, there is no nuclear family. You have single parent families, and the single parent may be working, so child goes to daycare.
There may be only one parent involved, so does not necessarily see a parent of the other gender for role modeling.
There are teen pregnancies that the teens are often keeping. starts from all the attention they got while they're pregnant, but it leaves them and the attention is transferred to the baby. Parents may or may not be supportive. (although the teen's parents may have waited too long to talk about the 'birds and the bees.)
Kids are exploring sex at a much younger age and not being watched over and/or reeled in to control it. Their minds and bodies are not finished growing and maturing. Grandparents are often not around or may live across the country and cannot offer their direct input.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The brains of teenagers are not fully formed and hooked-up. The control function has not yet become part of the circuitry. Thus, teens function with minds set on instant gratification and very little control. Parents are supposed to supply the lacking control by applying unrelenting discipline and close supervision.
> 
> It is unfortunate that for at least two past generations, discipline and responsibility have been missing from the people who we mistakenly call "parents." They give birth to the children, but from that moment, their involvement with their progeny ends. Discipline is not applied, and responsibility is not taught.
> 
> ...


per usual Steve hit most of the important points.

Now add in the anti socialism that electronic wonders bring. These kids cannot have normal conversations or even write meaningful emails. They use texting abbreviations, partial sentences,make up stuff that is beyond me. They do not learn to read and write much less do arithmatic properly. They cannot have a conversation face to face. They do NOT learn or are not taught how to deal with life and what it brings. They over react when things go wrong(this everyone is a winner bs in school and especially in sports is partly to blame). thus we get murders,vengence and violence over NOTHING+ the # off suicides goe s up daily


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cait43 said:


>


welcome to Obamanation.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> welcome to Obamanation.


But, but, but, I thought "The One" was going to fundamentally change America where we'd all get along, hold hands and sing "Kumbaya"?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sending city kids to the country in the summer to 'expose' them to better conditions and get them out of the 'ghetto/slum' environments?


I was going to make a brilliant point there, but don't remember what it was. I was a boy in a small all-white town (1000 pop.) who met some good black human being kids that way. But that ain't the brilliant point.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was born into a small-town suburbia near New York City, just before the beginning of WW2.
Although my father commuted (LIRR) to the city to work, every day, our phones were "Hello, Central," and the surrounding farms were horse-powered.
Of course, Grumman was only about 20 miles away, and we saw F4Fs and F6Fs above us almost daily.

I was raised by negligent parents who actually didn't really want me, and a loving, doting, strict-disciplinarian maternal grandmother who was always there for me.
Thanks mostly to her, I was well parented, well fed, and well sheltered.

What's my point?
Well, see *Backyard Cowboy*'s Post #10.
I believe that I was one of the last generation we've seen, which was almost uniformly well-parented.
Even the "minority" (that is, Black) kids who grew up in the Harlem (NYC) ghetto were, at that time, for the most part, well parented.
The next generation after mine, the children of returning WW2 G.I.s, were either spoiled and coddled, or generally neglected...and sometimes both.
And then they had kids, and things got much worse.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So you think we should go back to the old days of keeping kids in a barrel, feeding them thru the bung hole and not letting them out till they're 25? :supz:


But... , you see the old style of handling and punishing childrens created a civilisation, great inventions Today's system will create no new Einstein no Bosch, Siemens, no Ford, no Graham Bell. But that system creates political correct zombies that are easy to handle for politics and media. Parents that want to parent their children get sooner or later in conflict with social workers and CPS. But they kill each other. Well - who cares a little collateral damage for full control of the individual is worth it. Right?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> But... , you see the old style of handling and punishing childrens created a civilisation, great inventions Today's system will create no new Einstein no Bosch, Siemens, no Ford, no Graham Bell. But that system creates political correct zombies that are easy to handle for politics and media. Parents that want to parent their children get sooner or later in conflict with social workers and CPS. But they kill each other. Well - who cares a little collateral damage for full control of the individual is worth it. Right?


Yep a country of sheep without enough shepherds when the wolves come.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I was born into a small-town suburbia near New York City, just before the beginning of WW2.


Sorry Steve, you know I HAVE to do this....

"Come and listen to a story bout a man named Jed"
But Jed did have strong family values, all things considered.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Social Behavior and Discipline:
Some time, ask me to tell you about Father Divine, whose Long Island headquarters and its members were vilified by many, but understood and appreciated by some.
Once every so often, one of Father Divine's people would come around looking for casual-labor work. Most people chased them off, but the people who hired them were always completely satisfied by the workers' behavior, the quality of the work, and the price that was charged.
It was just a matter of getting past your built-in prejudices.


Jed's mother, Granny, had nothing on my maternal grandmother.
My father called her "The General."


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jed's mother, Granny, had nothing on my maternal grandmother.
> My father called her "The General."


Granny wasn't Jed's mom, she was his Mother-in-Law, Ellie Mae's mother's mother.

Paul


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Granny wasn't Jed's mom, she was his Mother-in-Law, Ellie Mae's mother's mother.
> 
> Paul


Don't be too sure she wasn't both. they are hillbillies after 
Granny could have been both. :watching:all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, to tell you the truth, I never really watched the show.
So I will get the occasional fact wrong.

The only time I saw it was when someone else was watching it, and I couldn't avoid it.

But the theme song was indeed memorable.


----------

